# Nursing Home Care Plan



## PennyG (Feb 27, 2009)

My Physician Is Looking For A Code For Care Plan Conference In The Nursing Home.  Patient Is In Attendance And Directly Involved In The Discussion.  The Physician States Is To Not A Medical Team Conference (99366) And Not Care Plan Oversight.  I Have Told Him, I Think This Would Be Part Of The Nursing Home Evaluation And Managment.  Any Thoughts Or Comments?


----------



## martinj1950@hotmail.com (Nov 23, 2010)

*try this*

e/m code 99441 as long as it was within 7 days


----------

